# Newbie with R-15 questions



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been a DTV subscriber for about 2 years. I just upgraded my DVR to R-15. The new software was downloaded during the install. Got all connected and everything is working fine. Sat down with User Guide this am to go over all new functions. Then I turned on the box to run thru the new functions. To my surprise, I found many inconsistencies/incongruities between the manual and reality. Went on-line and retrieved that user guide - it's the same version.
Questions:
1. Am I doing something wrong?
2. Is there a new manual for the new software?
3. If not, is there any documentation to resolve the differences between last and new versions? 
Thanks in advance for your help,
Tony
[email protected]


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

No, you're not doing anything wrong. The documentation isn't updated along with the software AFAIK. Hopefully the differences won't be too difficult to manage


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

It's hard to say without more specifics, but as doctrsnoop says, many additional features have been added and manual has not been maintained. Channel 201 does have more current info, though (I think).


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

There are features which exist on the R15 which are not mentioned in the manual (such as 30-Second Slip or Skip to Tick).

There are features which are mentioned in the manual which don't actually exist on the R15 or which are so broken that they might as well not exist (such as Channels I Get and Search/Autorecord).

There are features in the manual which operate differently on the R15 (such as pressing FF multiple times to cycle through 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x and back to 1x; or "My VOD" functions operating differently in "My Playlist"). 

Your best bet is to play with the unit to figure out how to use it. If there are specific problems or tasks you are looking for information on, search this forum for answers.


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

Upstream said:


> There are features which exist on the R15 which are not mentioned in the manual (such as 30-Second Slip or Skip to Tick).
> 
> There are features which are mentioned in the manual which don't actually exist on the R15 or which are so broken that they might as well not exist (such as Channels I Get and Search/Autorecord).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. It appears you are right and it's just another sad commentary on how disinterested DTV is with the Customer Care/Service aspect of a service business. Sad to say, my CS experiences with many other vendors also have been deteriorating rapidly. I guess we are fast becoming the "Do it yourself" generation.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tpetri said:


> Thanks for the reply. It appears you are right and it's just another sad commentary on how disinterested DTV is with the Customer Care/Service aspect of a service business. Sad to say, my CS experiences with many other vendors also have been deteriorating rapidly. I guess we are fast becoming the "Do it yourself" generation.


Hi!! Welcome to the wonderful adventure of having your very own R15 DVR!! 

Remember the days when you got a new product and took out the manual and ALL of the features were CLEARLY explained? Hey, I even remember when you got a SCHEMATIC DIAGRAM in the back of the manual so someone could actually FIX an electronic device without returning it to the manufacturer (or tossing it out and buying another one)!!! Nowadays, you're lucky to get a printed manual at all, and many times all you get is a half sheet of paper directing you to the manufacturer's web site to learn how your new product works!

But now we have messaging systems like this one where you can learn as much (or as little) as you want about your R15. In fact, you can even register your account and join the Cutting Edge forum if you are willing to take a chance and test the newest software before "the masses" get it. It's up to you.

Browse around and you will learn about ALL the features presently "in there" or just ask a question and I guarantee you will find out the (correct) answer much faster than pestering the customer service folks at DirecTV.


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Hi!! Welcome to the wonderful adventure of having your very own R15 DVR!!
> 
> Remember the days when you got a new product and took out the manual and ALL of the features were CLEARLY explained? Hey, I even remember when you got a SCHEMATIC DIAGRAM in the back of the manual so someone could actually FIX an electronic device without returning it to the manufacturer (or tossing it out and buying another one)!!! Nowadays, you're lucky to get a printed manual at all, and many times all you get is a half sheet of paper directing you to the manufacturer's web site to learn how your new product works!
> 
> ...


STOP! The nostalgia is killing me. I remember the first time I had to struggle through a user manual that was clearly translated by an ESL student. I remember thinking that the end was near. It came sooner that I expected.

Thanks for your advice, I will stumble thru the menus and options and figure out how to work the machine. The only thing I will never understand and will continue to boil my blood is why a function does not work the same way for all programs all the time. It's a severe hit on my self-esteem as I think my advancing age is clouding my powers of understanding and my short term memory (maybe that has something to do with the ever-present purple haze of the 60's)

Cheers.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tpetri said:


> STOP! The nostalgia is killing me. I remember the first time I had to struggle through a user manual that was clearly translated by an ESL student. I remember thinking that the end was near. It came sooner that I expected.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I will stumble thru the menus and options and figure out how to work the machine. The only thing I will never understand and will continue to boil my blood is why a function does not work the same way for all programs all the time. It's a severe hit on my self-esteem as I think my advancing age is clouding my powers of understanding and my short term memory (maybe that has something to do with the ever-present purple haze of the 60's)
> 
> Cheers.


DirecTV is getting better at that and is trying to make functions consistent throughout all parts of the their menu system. It is a lot better than it was about 6 months ago.

- Merg


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The Merg said:


> It is a lot better than it was about 6 months ago.


It is? Other than changing menu colors, and adding skip to tick, I can't think of any menu or function changes in the last 6 months.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> It is? Other than changing menu colors, and adding skip to tick, I can't think of any menu or function changes in the last 6 months.


I was not referring to additional features. I was responding to tpetri's remark of how the user interface is not consistent.

When they added the red button delete, they made that the option to delete just about anywhere that you can delete something. The one area I don't think it works is in the Caller ID area. They've also tried to make the Left Arrow key more consistent with the Back key. Selecting the Done menu option will now exit you completely out of the screen you are on back to Live TV.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV is getting better at that and is trying to make functions consistent throughout all parts of the their menu system. It is a lot better than it was about 6 months ago.
> 
> - Merg


It's just too bad they don't care enough to have someone update the PDF file on the website and explain how to use the new features.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tpetri said:


> STOP! The nostalgia is killing me. I remember the first time I had to struggle through a user manual that was clearly translated by an ESL student. I remember thinking that the end was near. It came sooner that I expected.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I will stumble thru the menus and options and figure out how to work the machine. The only thing I will never understand and will continue to boil my blood is why a function does not work the same way for all programs all the time. It's a severe hit on my self-esteem as I think my advancing age is clouding my powers of understanding and my short term memory (maybe that has something to do with the ever-present purple haze of the 60's)
> 
> Cheers.


I can handle this.Hey! Man! Remember the VCR! Well just treat the R15 like a VCR,
just highlight the program you want to record in the guide and press the R button on the Remote Control.Don't try any of the fancy crap,man it will bring you down.We must have got ahold of some bad acid,cause I have the same problem that you do!.Good Luck man!.:new_Eyecr :smoking: :icon_peac :goofygrin :scratchin


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Upstream said:


> It is? Other than changing menu colors, and adding skip to tick, I can't think of any menu or function changes in the last 6 months.


Really? Where have you been?

1. Detail or Grid guide choice.
2. Red button delete in many menus.
3. Prioritizer improvements. (move to end, etc)
4. Add item to TO DO list even if 100 already there.
5. LIVE BUFFER created if unit in standby.
6. Remote DVR Scheduler.
7. Restart/Resume playback.

And probably another half a dozen great improvements that I've forgotten but would go through the ceiling if they disappeared!!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> We must have got ahold of some bad acid,cause I have the same problem that you do!.Good Luck man!


Were you even AROUND in the sixties? I was a junior in high school during the "summer of love" (1967) and I want to know everything there is to know about my R15 and all the other stuff I deal with on a daily basis. When you start "just pressing R" or start dealing with other things this way, you may as well just pack it in as your brain has gone into "standby" mode.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Really? Where have you been?
> 
> 1. Detail or Grid guide choice.
> 2. Red button delete in many menus.
> ...


1) what is this? Do you mean the option of going to the guide without pressing the guide button twice. I think that was added more than 6 months ago.

2) I don't think they added red-button delete to any menus in the last 6 months. If so, that is a consistency improvement I missed.

3) My prioritizer doesn't show "move to end". It looks exactly the same as it did 6 months ago.

4) I haven't experienced this because I have fewer than 100 items on my todo list. But that would be an improvement.

5) I didn't realize that this happened.

6) While this is a nice feature, it doesn't really fit into the category of menu functions that the OP is trying to figure out how to use, and the documentation does not explain.

7) My R15 doesn't have this.


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> I can handle this.Hey! Man! Remember the VCR! Well just treat the R15 like a VCR,
> just highlight the program you want to record in the guide and press the R button on the Remote Control.Don't try any of the fancy crap,man it will bring you down.We must have got ahold of some bad acid,cause I have the same problem that you do!.Good Luck man!.:new_Eyecr :smoking: :icon_peac :goofygrin :scratchin


LOL. Thanks for the first-thing-in-the-morning smile on my face (there used to be another reason for that, but she's' gone).

I do use the R button, but, darned if I'm not curious enough to pull up the lists and program details to see if it worked. Silly me. Of course there's no consistency. Add to that the unclear options and confusing contradictions on the menus and screens and I end up quitting the exercise in frustration.

If I choose to record only first runs and then look at the list, sometimes every showing is there; if I choose to record the series and the show is on twice a day (different episodes), only the 10 am showing is on the list, but back in the guide, both the 10 am and 6 pm showings are marked R.

What does "first run" mean anyway? is it first run ever? or just in this 2-week window? If a show is aired on two different channels, sometimes if I record the series, it puts them both on the list, other times, I have to R one appearance on each channel. and on and on and on . . .

DTV could definitely benefit from a thorough QC exercise, as is done in other industries, before launching a product. Sad to say, the vast wealth of product and "glitch" knowledge present in this group (and available to them to leverage for free!) appears to be of no value to them and they choose to let it go to waste!

That speaks volumes to me about where they position the customer in their business model. Maybe I'm in the wrong business, because I really believe that you should give people value and service in exchange for their monthly (never-ending) contribution to your bottom line.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tpetri said:


> LOL. Thanks for the first-thing-in-the-morning smile on my face (there used to be another reason for that, but she's' gone).
> 
> I do use the R button, but, darned if I'm not curious enough to pull up the lists and program details to see if it worked. Silly me. Of course there's no consistency. Add to that the unclear options and confusing contradictions on the menus and screens and I end up quitting the exercise in frustration.
> 
> ...


You're getting a glimpse of the infamous R)) bug that has struck the R15's. When a show is added as an SL, all instances of that show will have the R)) symbol next to it in the Guide and also on the Episode list via the Prioritizer.

As for what is First Run and what is not, that generally is decided by the Guide info as it is sent to DirecTV. For the most part, and that is the big caveat, when a show is syndicated it all depends on how that network wants the show designated. For example, FX is currently airing Buffy on Sat. and Sun. mornings. It will record them if you designate it to record First Run. Some kids shows that are shown everyday and multiple times a day will record only some episodes if First Run is selected (and don't get me started about the real issue with kids shows).

HTH,
Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Were you even AROUND in the sixties? I was a junior in high school during the "summer of love" (1967) and I want to know everything there is to know about my R15 and all the other stuff I deal with on a daily basis. When you start "just pressing R" or start dealing with other things this way, you may as well just pack it in as your brain has gone into "standby" mode.


Answer to your first question:Yes
And yes my brain went bye bye(standby).:ringo:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tpetri said:


> LOL. Thanks for the first-thing-in-the-morning smile on my face (there used to be another reason for that, but she's' gone).
> 
> Your welcome.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Upstream said:


> 1) what is this? Do you mean the option of going to the guide without pressing the guide button twice. I think that was added more than 6 months ago.
> 
> 2) I don't think they added red-button delete to any menus in the last 6 months. If so, that is a consistency improvement I missed.
> 
> ...


+1 :nono2:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

they should put a downloadable updated guide in the showcases thet you can page through on the screen or download to a computer and print off.... PDf format.
They could update it with every NR or just add a "New Features" section. Has Earl updated his online "tricks and tips"?


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

The Merg said:


> You're getting a glimpse of the infamous R)) bug that has struck the R15's. When a show is added as an SL, all instances of that show will have the R)) symbol next to it in the Guide and also on the Episode list via the Prioritizer.
> 
> As for what is First Run and what is not, that generally is decided by the Guide info as it is sent to DirecTV. For the most part, and that is the big caveat, when a show is syndicated it all depends on how that network wants the show designated. For example, FX is currently airing Buffy on Sat. and Sun. mornings. It will record them if you designate it to record First Run. Some kids shows that are shown everyday and multiple times a day will record only some episodes if First Run is selected (and don't get me started about the real issue with kids shows).
> 
> ...


I had another example yesterday where the target program was on at 4:00 and 4:30, same channel, different episodes; the series was selected to record all episodes, both types of espisodes and both showings marked R)) identically in all instances as of the previous night. Results - the 4:30 showing recorded, the 4:00 did not!

OK. I'll quit complaining about the myriad inconsistencies with the functions of the system/DVR and move on. Does anyone have a fool-proof (DTV Fools, that is) way to ensure that programs are recorded? (Other than being there to push the Record button when the show starts)


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

No. Sometimes even being there to press the (R) button doesn't work.

I usually check the "To Do List" daily to see if the show is scheduled to record. The To Do List seems to be a bit more reliable than the R) or R))) symbols in the Guide. But there have been times that something has been in the To Do List and failed to record.

For the occassional shows that I really can't miss, I usually tune my R15 to the correct channel prior to the program, and set by DVD-Recorder to record the show as a backup in case the R15 fails.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tpetri said:


> I had another example yesterday where the target program was on at 4:00 and 4:30, same channel, different episodes; the series was selected to record all episodes, both types of espisodes and both showings marked R)) identically in all instances as of the previous night. Results - the 4:30 showing recorded, the 4:00 did not!
> 
> OK. I'll quit complaining about the myriad inconsistencies with the functions of the system/DVR and move on. Does anyone have a fool-proof (DTV Fools, that is) way to ensure that programs are recorded? (Other than being there to push the Record button when the show starts)


The R button has worked liked clockwork for me.DirecTV is working on the problem.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Answer to your first question:Yes
> And yes my brain went bye bye(standby).:ringo:


I was in a grumpy mood when I wrote that. It wears you down reading all the posts about what an awful outfit DirecTV is and how bad the R15 is. (They aren't and it's not).


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

All of the nice fru-fru/s that DTV add to make the R15 LOOK better, should be on the back burner IMO. 
They need to start concentrating on the functionality! 

Things like shows that are to record for 1 hour and get get off, unless you add +5min to them, 
and then they overlap other shows that are suppose to record (or not?). NOT GOOD! 

Things like recording 1st run series, and actually have the specific show, 
at the specific time ONLY record, not the '15 thousand' other episodes 
that show the ((R)). 
I want my show at 9 pm every Thursday, not the reruns at 4 am, or 2pm! 

Things like having the shows that are scheduled to record and NOT disappear 
from the recording schedule and getting a "Not Recorded" in the history. 

It's the not so little things like that, that REALLY need DTVs attention 
and sooner than later!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MistyEyes said:


> All of the nice fru-fru/s that DTV add to make the R15 LOOK better, should be on the back burner IMO.
> They need to start concentrating on the functionality!
> 
> Things like shows that are to record for 1 hour and get get off, unless you add +5min to them,
> ...


Totally agree.Would advise not using Series Link until a fix.I have stayed away from that and use the highlight the guide and press the R button solution.It has not failed me yet.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

MistyEyes said:


> All of the nice fru-fru/s that DTV add to make the R15 LOOK better, should be on the back burner IMO.
> They need to start concentrating on the functionality!
> 
> Things like shows that are to record for 1 hour and get get off, unless you add +5min to them,
> ...


+1 here


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Totally agree.Would advise not using Series Link until a fix.I have stayed away from that and use the highlight the guide and press the R button solution.It has not failed me yet.


I am using the manual record for the series now. 
It's right on the money! 
It wasn't right-on when we had the time change LOL! 
The manual was on the new time, even though the time had not yet changed! 
That was a week of fun!!! ha ha ha 

When you say you use the press R button, are you pressing it twice, 
and isn't that the same as as record series? (still learning)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MistyEyes said:


> I am using the manual record for the series now.
> It's right on the money!
> It wasn't right-on when we had the time change LOL!
> The manual was on the new time, even though the time had not yet changed!
> ...


No I press the R button once(1).And yes pressing the R button twice(2) is for series links and pressing the R button three times(3) should make the R on the program in the guide disappear cancelling the recording.

I highlight the program in the guide then press R.


----------



## MistyEyes (Apr 29, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> No I press the R button once(1).And yes pressing the R button twice(2) is for series links and pressing the R button three times(3) should make the R on the program in the guide disappear cancelling the recording.
> I highlight the program in the guide then press R.


OK, then you have to have a great memory to press the R for all the 
shows each week LOL! 
Have you tried the manual - recurring?? For me, it works great!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MistyEyes said:


> OK, then you have to have a great memory to press the R for all the
> shows each week LOL!
> Have you tried the manual - recurring?? For me, it works great!


No honestly I haven't,glad it works for you.I normally don't record alot.


----------

